# Rare Knife Fish



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Not the best looking knife fish, but it's something that you don't see everyday!

It's so uncommon that it doesn't have a common name for it!



Sternarchorhynchus curvirostris


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

It's an elephant nose spliced with a ghost knife! 
But it only has one ass!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

That is one unusual fish. I would think it would be a great jumper so I hope you have a lid on that tank.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

wow, where'd u get that?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Not the best looking knife fish, but it's something that you don't see everyday!
> 
> It's so uncommon that it doesn't have a common name for it!
> 
> ...


Those are pretty cool, definitely not seen very often! One of the only fish I would justify buying tubifex (black worms). Seen Mueller's knife once which is similar but never the curvirostris. They are very much the South American versions of the Elephant Mormyrid.

great find!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Holidays said:


> wow, where'd u get that?


A wholesaler, and 20 came in *all DOA, except this one*



His tiny eye and mouth


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

he looks so cute, whats a compatible tank mates?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Holidays said:


> he looks so cute, whats a compatible tank mates?


None, because it's a slow eater


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

He's king of the tank then.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I saw one last week at Lucky Aquarium


----------



## frozen-fire (Jul 25, 2006)

definitely unique.... nice pick up!


----------

